# virginia master plumbing exam



## Gregg (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello, I'm looking for some study material, for the Virginia state master plumbing exam, if u have any information, feel free, to text, thanks.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

When I took it in 07, it was open book on IPC 2003 edition. Not sure about now. If you're halfway famaliar with the code and your IPC is divided by sections, you'll do fine. I think it was 90 min for code, 30 min for business but I'm sketchy on that. The business section is also open book and they give you that section at the testing site or you can print it up online.


----------



## Gregg (Feb 6, 2012)

It's the 2009 edition, I didn't know, they test you, on the bussiness side of plumbing, I will have to do a lot more research. Do u know of any study guides.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Gregg said:


> It's the 2009 edition, I didn't know, they test you, on the bussiness side of plumbing, I will have to do a lot more research. Do u know of any study guides.


A five year apprenticeship with 3 levels of tradeschool? :whistling2:


----------



## Gregg (Feb 6, 2012)

I did 5 years of apprenticeship, and I have 10 more year in the plumbing trade, just looking for information, that might be on the test.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Virgina has a masters.:whistling2:


----------



## Gregg (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, and I'm trying to be one. So if u know of any information, or study guides, that can help become a master plumber in the state of virginia, it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=virginia+master+plumber+exam+prep


----------



## Gregg (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks plbgbiz, been looking around on different site, but was hoping, someone had use a particular, book or online study guide, that helped them practice, and passed, the master for virginia, but thanks again.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Gregg said:


> It's the 2009 edition, I didn't know, they test you, on the bussiness side of plumbing, I will have to do a lot more research. Do u know of any study guides.


Don't study, it was 10 questions and open book.


----------



## Gregg (Feb 6, 2012)

The masters is 80 question, and it is open book, but if u can't help me, in what I'm looking for, keep ur comments


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Gregg said:


> I did 5 years of apprenticeship, and I have 10 more year in the plumbing trade, just looking for information, that might be on the test.



IPC 2009 version....no business stuff, but there are some questions on there regarding how the licensing board operates. You have 3.5 hours total to complete it.
The DPOR site lists everything.:yes:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> IPC 2009 version....no business stuff, but there are some questions on there regarding how the licensing board operates. You have 3.5 hours total to complete it.
> The DPOR site lists everything.:yes:



Oh and it's 80 questions, and you need to get at least a 64.:thumbup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Gregg said:


> The masters is 80 question, and it is open book, but if u can't help me, in what I'm looking for, keep ur comments


:laughing:


----------



## Gregg (Feb 6, 2012)

Are u talking about the regulation part of the test, and are they using a lot of math formulas, on the test.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Gregg said:


> ...but if u can't help me, in what I'm looking for, keep ur comments


The PZ is a free and public forum. You have already received more than your money's worth. No need to have an attitude. We already have a full compliment of that available.


----------



## Gregg (Feb 6, 2012)

I have not received any information about, study guide, or anything I havit already knew, do u know of any, if not I don't need no one telling how to conduct, myself.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Gregg said:


> I have not received any information about, study guide, or anything I havit already knew, do u know of any, if not I don't need no one telling how to conduct, myself.


I assume you need to become a master because you don't play well with others


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Gregg said:


> I have not received any information about, study guide, or anything I havit already knew, do u know of any, if not I don't need no one telling how to conduct, myself.


 I've got some nerve. I'm glad you settled me down before I got out of hand. I'm always in trouble around here for being mean. Good luck with your test. Hopefully there will not be any forum etiquette questions.


----------



## Gregg (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the feed back, it was very helpful


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Gregg said:


> Are u talking about the regulation part of the test, and are they using a lot of math formulas, on the test.


Not alot of formulas....alot of figuring DFU, storm drainage, etc......let me try to remember more...


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Gregg said:


> I have not received any information about, study guide, or anything I havit already knew, do u know of any, if not I don't need no one telling how to conduct, myself.



Study the 2009 IPC....it's all you need....if you want to spend money on study guides, go ahead...I never did. As long as you know your chit you'll be fine. Don't be intimidated..:thumbup:
I remember one question had to do with the difference between renewal and reinstatement....I only remember it cuz it was stupid.


----------



## Gregg (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks pink plumber, I do know the book very well, just don't like surprises, I'm going to take ur advice and not buy any study guides, thanks again, pink plumber


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Gregg said:


> Thanks pink plumber, I do know the book very well, just don't like surprises, I'm going to take ur advice and not buy any study guides, thanks again, pink plumber



Have you been approved to take the exam yet? It takes freaking forever....:blink:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Be ready for an almost full body search when you get there....they even check your calculator...guess they have to these days.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> I've got some nerve. I'm glad you settled me down before I got out of hand. I'm always in trouble around here for being mean. Good luck with your test. Hopefully there will not be any forum etiquette questions.



Can't we all just get along?
Rodney King

Oops wrong thread...:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I've got some nerve. I'm glad you settled me down before I got out of hand. I'm always in trouble around here for being mean. Good luck with your test. Hopefully there will not be any forum etiquette questions.


Holy crap, I just peed a little!
:laughing:


----------



## Gregg (Feb 6, 2012)

I sent it in about a week ago, they said 30 to 45 days, yeah I know they don't play in v.a., they was trying to catch me writing in my book, when I took my journeyman, test. Hiding around corners


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Gregg said:


> I sent it in about a week ago, they said 30 to 45 days, yeah I know they don't play in v.a., they was trying to catch me writing in my book, when I took my journeyman, test. Hiding around corners


The testing center I was at had that one way window the size of a car....felt like visiting day at the prison...
The place was loaded down with young girls taking the cosmetology test. It was like freaking Hooters in there.....try not to get distracted too much.

Give at least 2 months.....that 45 day thing is not likely to happen.....didn't with me.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Fightnews minus grammar and punctuation


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Gregg ,, Good Luck !! It's a little tough ,, they throw some curves at ya . When I sat for my va masters ,, ( before we had indoor plumbing ,,lol) it was a combination plumbing / gas . So you recieved masters in both . Is it still this way ??? 
We had study groups and the state also offered a refresher study group . 
Most likely all dead now ,, sorry NO HELP ! Again ,,, GOOD LUCK !


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Fightnews minus grammar and punctuation


I am thinking more on the lines of the resident obsessive troll...:whistling2:


----------



## mikeplumbs (Apr 23, 2011)

Look for construction exam prep centers in your area. They were a huge help when i got my license in CO. Or just take the test. You can't know everything all the time. If you don't pass the first go around , big whoop. Study what you're not familiar with and you'll be ready the second time.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Fightnews minus grammar and punctuation


Careful, he just might "knock your teeth out" for that comment...
:whistling2:


----------

